# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Universidad Mágica. Creo que puede ser muy interesante.

## eidanyoson

*Fernando  Arribas, prestigioso mago de Valladolid a recientemente publicado en su  muro una excelente noticia para el mundo de la magia. 
 Al no poder compartir el post,  lo copio aquí para todos mis amigos amantes de la magia e ilusionismo. 

 Fernando Arribas
 lunes
 Tengo una notable noticia para todos los amantes del Ilusionismo.
 Después de perseguir durante mucho tiempo, que la Magia Ilusionista  tenga un lugar más alto entre las Artes, un gran paso está a punto de  nacer.
 La Universidad MARÍA CRISTINA, de El Escorial, va a llevar a  cabo el: “PROGRAMA UNIVERSITARIO DE ILUSIONMISMO WENCESLAO CIURÓ”, que  otorgará título universitario a los estudiantes del curso que lo reciban  y superen.
 En principio el programa consta de 2 años, divididos en 4 periodos de cinco meses.
 Vamos a contar con los magos más prestigiosos del momento y la  Universidad cuenta conmigo como director académico. Todo un honor.
 El curso comenzará en octubre y estoy ya elaborando el programa temático, para presentárselo a la junta directiva. 
 Hoy por la mañana se dio el visto bueno al curso, con lo cual lo tenemos recién aprobado.
 Ya os iremos dando más noticias sobre esta quimera que al fin se me va a lograr.*

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Admito que la noticia es sorprendente.. Lamentablemente no creo que sea buena noticia..

----------


## frechi

¿porqué no va a ser buena Ezequiel?

----------


## Juliopikas

Hola a todos:
Estoy con Ezequiel: Es bueno porque se tendrá en cuenta a la magia como arte.
Quedan muchas incógnitas: ¿Tener el titulo universitario da derecho a ocupar escenarios? ¿Tener el titulo universitario te acredita como mejor mago? ¿Solo los que dispongan de economías saneadas, serán considerados como magos? ¿Se crearán rangos dentro de la magia?
Disculparme por la comparación pero me estoy imaginando un oficio de habilidad, como los zapateros, que consideraríamos mas hábiles a los zapateros que pasaran por la Universidad que los que amaran su profesión y tuvieran una larga experiencia.
En fin... a mi me quedan muchas dudas. Si alguien documentado me las puede aclarar.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## frechi

Es cierto eso que dices Juliopikas, la verdad es que no había caído en eso, simplemente me lo tomé como una escuela de magia pero "a gran escala". Es cierto que si te dan título, y que luego te obligasen a tenerlo para cualquier espectáculo... el concepto de "mago" perdería mucho valor, quizás porque pasaría a considerarse como un mero título, cuyas causas bien pueden ser lo que tu dices: alejar de la magia a muchas personas que valen pero que no "pueden" por motivos económicos... 

Siento haberme dado cuenta de esto tarde pero... nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena. 

Un saludo.

----------


## eidanyoson

También puedes verlo como una escuela con los mejores profesores en cada momento, clases prácticas en pubs y escenarios, acceso a material mágico de otra manera inviable, posible salida profesional...

 No todo ha de ser negativo.

 A ver, ni idea por dónde va a salir, pero no se puede demonizar algo que se desconoce. Es como cuando se creó la segunda universidad del mundo (Alcalá de Henares), y se empezó a enseñar como construir edificios y catedrales. Seguro que los antiguos maestros se tiraban de los pelos. Pero creo que 500 años después estamos de acuerdo que se ha progresado ¿no?.

----------


## Marvel

¿No hay también carreras de artes escénicas? ¿Ha provocado eso algún problema a los actores y actrices que las han hecho o no?

Yo no entiendo que se le ve de malo a la noticia, no entiendo esas razones. No me parecen realistas.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

No voy a entrar en el fondo de la cuestión pero no os confundáis, no es una carrera. Le podrán todos los logotipos que quieran, pero no deja de ser un título interno como tantos otros que corren por ahí.

Que algo se enseñe en una universidad no lo convierte en universitario.

Artes escénicas es un grado y, como tal, cuenta con el respaldo académico universitario. 

Sólo dejo una pregunta en el aire, ¿está esto de la magia suficientemente pulido como para convertirlo en un saber académico?

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Lo que cambia entre arte general y magia... Es que arte general es cultura general.. Magia es matar la magia y mostrar sus secretos.. 

Imagina una cursada de no menos de 200 alumnos al año.. durante 3 años.. durante lo que dure como carrera.. cuantos profanos avivados hay? O mucho peor.. cuantos idiotas que se terminan creyendo que son magos y saben todos sobre la magia... 

Cuantos buscando salida laboral como magos que lo único que harán es quitarle prestigio.. Antes lo que son intentaban ser buenos.. hoy se basaran en un titulo que habrá miles de magos y la gente saturada y agotada de ver tanto mediocre pero con titulo universitario..

----------


## Javi Drama

Lo primero que pensé cuando me comentaron esta noticia fue...1 de Abril, fools' day.

Tras las bromas y chanzas valoro que si no es una broma, que lo sigo pensando, termino por pensar que es una noticia poco creíble y de ser cierta, peor, pues se trata de un proyecto mediocre basado en sacar dinero. Así, hablando claro y sin intención de ofender si no de aclarar. Porque siendo honestos un título universitario en 2 años, dividido en periodos de 5 meses para considerarte artista, mago o sea como sea que lo quieran denominar, ¿qué te va a enseñar?. ¿En dos años puedes aprender magia o ilusionismo cuando la inmensa mayoría llevan más de media vida practicando para dominar una ínfima parte? (uff dominar digo...que atrevimiento).

Para empezar podemos señalar la nula, inexistente información al respecto. Un proyecto de tamaña envergadura, con titulación universitaria, a 6 meses de comenzar ¿y nadie sabe nada? ...¡¡Qué raro!!

Como anota Ricardo...esto tiene el mismo valor que una etiqueta de anís del mono por tanto lo considero un poco "engañabobos" por la terminología utilizada en el mensaje lo cual me hace pensar en una broma.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Mi problema aunque ajeno.. no es el plan caza bobos.. es lo mal que le hacen a todos. TODOS. los que amamos este arte y nos esforzamos como dice Javi Drama..

La magia es como curar el empacho, el mal de ojo o la receta de la abuela.. es un folklore.. se trasmite mediante una vida de experiencia.. es un folklore.. La joya de la abuela para la novia del nieto..

Darle un nombre o titulo universitario no garantiza el saber o el don.. solo certifica el esfuerzo de asistir a un lugar durante x periodo de tiempo..

----------


## magotonydm

Todabía no me creo esta noticia, faltan datos que detallen la consistencia de esta idea y si se va a tomar de esta manera sería un truño sin menospreciar a los de la idea pues es papel mojado sin validez pues no está homologado por cultura.  El resto de la opinión me la reservo pues no quiero ofender a nadie.

----------


## pacogalo

La danza, el teatro, la pintura, la música, todas estas artes están con sus correspondientes estudios universitarios y titulos superiores.
¿Porqué no está la Magia? cuándo todos conocemos la frase que es "la reina de las artes". Cuándo queremos adjetivar muy positivamente cualquier temática acudimos a la palabra que es mágico.
Todas estas carreras universitarias tienen muchas salidas que no son todo el mundo del espectáculo. Ni creo que estos estudios se resuman al hecho de conocer un secreto o truco en sí, cualquier carrera tiene muchas asignaturas para fundamentarla y desarrollar la programación de cada curso.
En las artes siempre existirán las personas que sin formación académica, pero con interés y dedicación logren ser maestros y realizar un espectáculo digno y ejemplar. Y académicos con su titulo que no puedan hacerlo y tengan que dedicarse a otras salidas relacionadas, que son muchas...
Saludos

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Claro, títulos universitarios superiores. Esto no lo es. Es un cursillo interno, no mezclemos lo que no es ni equivalente ni tan siquiera similar.

Me parece que a la magia le falta muchísimo para poder equipararse en desarrollo a cualquiera de esas facetas artísticas.

La Reina de las Artes... ¿Nos creemos eso? ¿De verdad? Seamos serios...

----------


## magotonydm

Si por algún casual sabes lo que se estudia en "Bellas Artes", tanto en bachillerato como en las escuelas universitarias; hay asignaturas de dibujo (técnico y artístico), volumen, audiovisual, conceptos de la material, contextualización, recreacción, lenguaje musical, ritmo, etc. Conozco personas con carrera en bellas artes y no es un oficio artístico sin más y se ha conseguido a base de esfuerzo y disciplina el que se pueda equiparar a un grado actualmente. Por otra parte duran cuatro años y tienen sus masters entre otras cuestiones. ¿Pretendes hacer lo mismo?, pues hasta la formación de modulos de "FP" artísticos están homologados y duran dos años cada uno (medio y superior).

Espero que con esto reflexiones y me digas si van a estar dos años para estudiar dramatización, contextualización, audio, escenografia, puesta en escena, maquillaje, luminotecnia,... Ya ves que vas por un camino y lo oficial va por otro y es que un "ilusionista" puede actuar sin saber inicialmente nada o casi nada de ello cuando empieza, pero estos se lo curran desde el primer momento; en otras palabras, disciplinas serias las cuales han realzado y se las ha dado su valor profesional. El que halla excepciones nadie lo niega.


Saludos.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Repito lo mismo... Por que estudiar o enseñar magia.... es MATAR LA MAGIA...

----------


## pacogalo

> Repito lo mismo... Por que estudiar o enseñar magia.... es MATAR LA MAGIA...


Ezequiel te quieres considerar un elegido...
¿Has estudiado Magia?
¿Te han enseñado Magia?
¿Te han matado la Magia?
El que quiere aprender hoy en día lo tiene más fácil que en toda la historia, pero saber Magia no es conocer un secretito de un juego...
Saludos

----------


## pacogalo

> Repito lo mismo... Por que estudiar o enseñar magia.... es MATAR LA MAGIA...


Ezequiel te quieres considerar un elegido...
¿Has estudiado Magia?
¿Te han enseñado Magia?
¿Te han matado la Magia?
El que quiere aprender hoy en día lo tiene más fácil que en toda la historia, pero saber Magia no es conocer un secretito de un juego...
Saludos

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Elegido creo que si... Por que me costo mucho.. de un día para el otro no se me abrieron todas las puertas.. fue paulatino...

Pero vamos que no es difícil de entender el concepto de 60 personas por curso todos los dias sabiendo todos los secretos.. Sera cuestión de tiempo que España sea el único país con el 100% de población alfabetizada y maga.

----------


## pacogalo

> Elegido creo que si... Por que me costo mucho.. de un día para el otro no se me abrieron todas las puertas.. fue paulatino...
> 
> Pero vamos que no es difícil de entender el concepto de 60 personas por curso todos los dias sabiendo todos los secretos.. Sera cuestión de tiempo que España sea el único país con el 100% de población alfabetizada y maga.


 No todo el mundo quiere aprender música, o pintar o bailar etc. la  prueba la puedes tener con los familiares que tiene la oportunidad de  saber y conocer secretos y no prestan interés o rehuyen de conocer cómo  se consigue el efecto. Lo que denominas alfabetización mágica no  perjudica nada al contrario potencia este tipo de cultura y conocimiento  para admirar y disfrutar con más intensidad.
Que en el colegio  existan materias cómo música, literatura, matemáticas son una buena base  educativa, pero que no pretende que todo el mundo acabe siendo un  profesional de ese campo temático. Ejemplo: hace poco ha presentado Xuxo  un libro llamado "educando con magia", talleres, campamentos,  peliculas, etc. contribuyen a sembrar el amor por este arte, nosotros  mismos somos los principales consumidores de Magia. Saludos

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

No es lo mismo.. La literatura no tiene secretos, tiene reglas y técnicas y el artista crea.. 
La pintura tiene sus reglas y después creatividad.. 
Magia tiene creatividad pero secretos.. el problema son matar los secretos.. 
Según tu linea de pensamiento te parece bien el roll del mago enmascarado.,

----------


## pacogalo

Si consideras que todo el que hace conferencias, escriben libros, y se dedica a la enseñanza porque tiene una escuela, son magos enmascarados, pues supongo que habrás aprendido de magos enmascarados, con la diferencia que se les ve la cara...no tiene nada de qué avergonzarse y son autores o transmisores de esos conocimientos.
Saludos

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

No es lo mismo.. o yo no me explico bien o tu lo entiendes como quieres... 

Una cosa es trabajar para profanos y otra para magos.. Una cosa son las escuelas de magia donde se trabaja con profanos limitados y otra es hacer una carrera universitaria donde los profanos serán 10 veces mas..

Y todavía no me respondiste la diferencia entre la literatura, pintura con magia, sera que es mas fácil cambiar el punto que mantener el propio..

Saludos que tengas buen día..

----------


## pacogalo

Centrándome en el hilo de la temática, estoy muy a favor de que la Magia pueda ser una carrera universitaria. Los foros están para conocer las diversas opiniones y razonamientos que cada uno pueda aportar, y exponer los argumentos, yo he dado algunos de los míos y me alegra conocer otros, pues no tiene sentido debatir algo en que todos opinen lo mismo. 
La posibilidad de que la Magia forme parte de estudios universitarios no va a recaer en nosotros. Y si el proyecto sale adelante, estoy seguro que contará con unas bases muy argumentadas que abrirá camino a una linea oficial con titulación y que seguirá la existente hasta el momento.
Saludos

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Eso lo comparto... ""bases muy argumentadas que abrirá camino""..

Pero por el momento me baso en lo que creo.. A futuro tendré que ver el plan de estudios, docente a cargo, temáticas, filosofía etc etc..

Pero aun a si creo que por ser carrera no le dará mas prestigio.. el prestigio depende de nosotros.. Los artesanos no estudian pero tienen el prestigio según su oficio y trabajo realizado..

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Primero que nada decir que enseñar magia de manera mas profesional no es para nada matar la magia, todo lo contrario , es enaltecerla o al menos intentar hacerlo...Me parece que es mediocre tener un pensamiento tan cerrado hacia la enseñanza de la magia puesto que hay decenas de escuelas con un pésimo nivel de enseñanza, algunas enfocándose solo en el como hacerlo, mas que en "porque" hacerlo ...Me parece que una iniciativa así no puede hacer mas daño que algunas escuelas que pululan por ahí que de formadoras de ilusionistas no tienen nada.Partamos de la base de que alguien dispuesto a sacrificar 2 años de su vida para dedicarlas casi por entero al ilusionismo no es el mismo perfil que el tipo que por hobby aprende esto , o se guía por los tutos de youtube, son 2 perfiles totalmente distintos... 

A pesar de todo esto, mis reservas van hacia el aspecto histórico de la propuesta, ya que si se quiere al menos intentar elevar el ilusionismo a un grado mas serio , creo que hay ciertos aspectos imprescindibles. Por lo mismo seria bueno saber de que va la propuesta, no me gustaría juzgar sin antes tener el programa de estudios, aunque a priori digo que me gustaría ver si se han hecho asesorar por profesional para llevar a cabo esto, y cuando hablo de profesionales no me refiero a profesionales del ilusionismo , sino a historiadores,antropologos y/o sociólogos... Porque digo esto, porque a dia de hoy siento que todavía hay demasiada desinformación entre la comunidad mágica, como anécdota hace un tiempo atrás tuve la oportunidad de hablar con un "historiador" de magia, y sinceramente fue un chiste ver como tergiversaba y tergiversaba documentos, inventaba fechas y acontecimientos que nunca ocurrieron... 

Solo como muestra, hasta los días de hoy se sigue hablando sobre el juego de los cubiletes que se realizaba en el antiguo egipto...Hasta los días de hoy en las escuelas de magia se les enseña a los nuevos un poco de historia y se habla con plena seguridad de los cubiletes,de como se hacia este juego en egipto y de todo esto, y así se va expandiendo y expandiendo la desinformación, increíble como hasta los días de hoy esto sigue siendo tomado como verdad absoluta, es mas para no irse tan lejos en este mismo foro en el subforo de historia de la magia he visto al menos un par de temas creados en donde se habla precisamente de esto y se afirma lo mismo que en prácticamente todos lados, asumo que como no hay objeciones hacia esas afirmaciones no se  manejan otras hipótesis. 

En fin a lo que quiero llegar es a que falta mas investigación para aventurarse a algo como esto, como dije antes no tengo el programa de estudios y tampoco se si se han hecho estudios a raíz de esto , pero sinceramente lo dudo , sino es algo que de algún modo se sabría ...

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Por eso mismo te repito.. creo que ves la teoría de la universidad como la salvadora que dará mas fuerza al arte, llena de datos, historia argumento etc etc... No esta mal eso.. pero antes que eso.. depende de mi.. de nosotros.. Mediocres hay en todos lados y escuelas de chantas también.. Pero de mi depende dar el mejor de los consejos cuando me lo pidan..

----------


## Jeff

Toda la información a los interesados ya esta puesta:

Programa Universitario de Ilusionismo “Wenceslao Ciuró” | REAL CENTRO UNIVERSITARIO ESCORIAL – MARÍA CRISTINA

Nos vemos en e espejo!

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Casi 7000 euros del ala. 
Cuanto más leo de esto menos me convence. 
Ver el temario así planteado me recuerda a coger la tienda de ultramarirnos, derribarla y poner un hipercor.

----------


## El Doctor de los Magos

Yo lo veo positivo, en definitiva todos cuando empezamos en este mundo de la magia arrancamos siendo profanos, con el tiempo le fuimos tomando el amor y respeto que esta profesion se merece. Hoy en dia, creo, se deberia regular un poco el tema de las escuelas de magia, y con esto no quiero meterme en el campo ni en el bolsillo de nadie, pero la mayoria de las escuelas que conozco el objetivo principal es recaudar y no formar magos. Luego con el tiempo salen a la luz de las tablas los que realmente se dedicaron y esforzaron por lograrlo. Si se forma una carrera universitaria creo que seria lo mismo, o algo parecido, pero se pondria un filtro y solo los mejores llegaran a las tablas, algunos quizas completen el curso y no ejercerzan, no lo se. Pero que toda innovacion seria buena y serviria para aprender, no le bajo el pulgar de entrada sin darle la oportunidad. Prefiere que se junten personas serias de la magia y marquen un camino a que es lo que se debe enseñar.
Saludos

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Cada día de clase sale a 62.5€, teniendo en cuenta que por mucho que se diga de universitario no tiene nada el título. Es un título privado de una universidad privada.

Creo que nadie debería marcar un camino a seguir en la forma de aprender magia.

Me da pena que esos alumnos se vayan a perder el camino tan bonito que conlleva aprender a hacer magia.

¡Exámenes escritos de magia!

----------


## JL.GZ

Llevaba más de media página escrita, cuando lo he dejado...lo resumiré así:

7000 euros si vives en madrid...mmm podría comprar tantos libros y DVD's que no absorvería en 3 vidas..(solo cartas).

Lo mejor los profesores y lo peor, para mi, demasiadas cosas como para describirlas...

Quizás lo cierren después de la primera generación o quizás no... el tiempo lo dirá, aunque personalmente me decanto por la primera...

----------


## pacogalo

El resto de caminos seguirán funcionando, pero  es uno novedoso que había  que iniciar, aunque existieran precedentes de seminarios o cursos con  créditos. 
Contamos con unos objetivos,un profesorado, una  metodología, una temporalización, unos contenidos y materias. Los  resultados dependerán del aprovechamiento en interés verdadero por  aprender este arte por parte de los alumnos, que tienen que poner mucho  de su parte, no sólo que puedan pagarlo. Tienen que superar las pruebas y  exámenes para conseguir la calificación positiva y salir a la  competencia profesional existente en el mercado incluidas otras artes.
Una  idea que quiero aportar a los que dirigen este proyecto, y que supone  dar garantías y prestigio dentro del alumnado, es analizar a personas  con interés que puedan estar becadas por no poder costearlo. Estas becas  pueden venir por muchos sitios: oficiales, empresas, casas comerciales,  apadrinamiento del profesorado, etc. A esos que a veces les queda sólo,  el camino de ser autodidactas.
Saludos

----------


## manuelpas

Me parece que es una idea estupenda y realmente solo alguien que esté muy, muy interesado va a acceder a este curso (no hay peligro de divulgación entre aficionadillos), porque verdaderamente supone un esfuerzo importante:

1º La pasta (no solo la matrícula, sino desplazamientos, comidas, alojamiento,.....)
2º Comprometer los Viernes y Sábados de los próximos 3 años 

Por eso no se cuanta gente realmente va a plantearse hacerlo, dado que el título tampoco te asegura nada (aunque indudablemente se aprenderá mucho y bien y algunas puertas abrirá)

En el caso de poder hacerlo semi-presencial y de una duración mas corta podría ser mas asequible, pero en estas circunstancias me temo que la mayoría se decantará por continuar su formación "autodidacta".

Y que conste que me parece que tiene una pinta estupenda (ya me gustaría que lo hiciesen en Valladolid porque me apuntaría sin dudarlo).

----------


## Iban

Sin entrar a valorar las posibilidades de éxito de este proyecto, o si está bien o mal estructurado... siempre nos quejamos que cualquier bandarra puede decir eso de "soy mago", coger una baraja, subirse a un escenario, y liarla parda, para desmérito de los buenos magos.

La posibilidad de un aprendizaje reglado de la magia, donde un título (ya sea oficial o extraoficial) sirve de garantía para demostrar:

a) una dedicación mínima, al estar 3 años de aprendizaje exclusivo e intensivo.
b) una variedad de conocimientos aprendida, recogida en el programa de asignaturas.
c) haber superado unos niveles de calidad al aprobar los exámenes correspondientes.
d) un interés y compromiso con la magia, al decidir realizar una inversión en tiempo y dinero bastante exigente.

Siendo así, la posesión de este título nos garantizaría unos niveles de calidad mínimos. No nos convierte en "magos", evidentemente, pero nos aleja un poco más de ser "maguzos". Todos sabemos que aquellos que han pasado por la escuela de Ana Tamariz han salido con unos niveles de calidad bastante altos, y algunos de ellos han alcanzado fama internacional.

Si lo que nos preocupa es que aquellos que no tengamos el título no podremos ser magos, pues se siente, por muy artistas que seamos, y mucho "don" que tengamos. Hoy en día, Leonardo no podría diseñar puentes ni castillos sin pasar antes por la Universidad. Porque todo trabajo responsable requiere de unos controles mínimos, aunque sea tan sólo poseer un título. ¿Alguno de vosotros se dejaría operar por alguien que no sea médico, pero que te diga "es que a mí esto de rajar tripas se me da muy bien..."?

Yo, si quiero, puedo coger mi telescopio y subirme al monte a mirar las estrellas. Pero eso no me convierte en astrónomo. Sería excelente que tuviéramos la misma pretensión para la magia.

Y si aparece algún genio, que no ha pasado por la escuela y no tiene el título, ya brillará, no os preocupéis. No es necesario pasar por la carrera de Bellas Artes para ser un renombrado pintor. Pero, desde luego, es muy complicado conseguirlo sin los conocimientos que allí se adquieren. Y lo mismo se puede decir para la música, el baile, el teatro o, si pretendiéramos que la magia fuese un arte, para la magia.

Ya está bien del autodidactismo y de la transmisión de conocimiento al estilo masónico.

----------


## Iban

> Lo mejor los profesores y lo peor, para mi, demasiadas cosas como para describirlas...


La colección de profesores no es para tomarse a risa el proyecto.

Por si alguien implicado en el mismo lee esto, el inventor del Nut Waltz no es Iñaki Zabaleta, sino Mariano Goñi (errata que aparece en "el claustro de profesores").

----------


## manuelpas

> Sin entrar a valorar las posibilidades de éxito de este proyecto, o si está bien o mal estructurado... siempre nos quejamos que cualquier bandarra puede decir eso de "soy mago", coger una baraja, subirse a un escenario, y liarla parda, para desmérito de los buenos magos.
> 
> La posibilidad de un aprendizaje reglado de la magia, donde un título (ya sea oficial o extraoficial) sirve de garantía para demostrar:
> 
> a) una dedicación mínima, al estar 3 años de aprendizaje exclusivo e intensivo.
> b) una variedad de conocimientos aprendida, recogida en el programa de asignaturas.
> c) haber superado unos niveles de calidad al aprobar los exámenes correspondientes.
> d) un interés y compromiso con la magia, al decidir realizar una inversión en tiempo y dinero bastante exigente.
> 
> ...


Suscribo cada una de tus palabras  :Yes:

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues a mi me fastidia que por no tener selectividad no pueda acceder. Me parece discriminatorio. 


Enviado desde mi MI 1S usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Iban

No veo qué tiene de malo poner como requisito tener unas nociones básicas de cultura general. O bien a través de la selectividad, o bien a través de una prueba de acceso de conocimientos.

Cada caso es un mundo, pero alguien que ha acabado selectividad es alguien capaz de estudiar, de concentrarse, que ha probado y superado una disciplina mínima de estudio y evaluación, con interés por el conocimiento, aunque todo ello a un nivel muy elemental (y ojo con intentar pervertir esta afirmación: además de existir excepciones, que A implique B no significa que no(A) implique no(B); ésa es una trampa muy burda que intentan hacer, en discusiones, aquellos que no tienen mucha idea de lógica).

Un buen mago (en realidad, cualquier ser humano), además de saber de magia, debería ser capaz de escribir una frase sin pegarle cuatro patadas a un diccionario, o saber cuál es la capital de Canadá. Por la simple razón de que la cultura no sólo es un aditivo positivo, sino un esqueleto muy necesario a partir del cuál construir.

¿Que alguien considera que tiene la cultura necesaria pero no la selectividad? Pues que pase primero por el mal trago de "la reválida", y que luego se lance a por los estudios superiores.

Para ser ingeniero también te piden la selectividad, y no veo que a nadie le parezca mal...

----------


## eidanyoson

Mejor no te contesto m&#225;s de lo que sabes que debo. Pero si hace 30 a&#241;os hubiera existido esto tal vez hubiera tenido &#225;nimos de acabar aquello que por lo visto la incultura ya no me permite. Se te ha ido un poco. 

Enviado desde mi MI 1S usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Iban

Eidan, a eso me refiero, no tener selectividad no es sinónimo de incultura, eso no es lo que he dicho ni se puede entender de "tener selectividad garantía de un mínimo de cultura".

De "los pingüinos tienen alas" no se deduce que "los que no son pingüinos no tienen alas".

----------


## eidanyoson

Si la magia fuera lógica, Mahdi Gilbert no sería mago.

 Con lógica no hubiera existido ni el desestructuralismo en la cocina , ni el conceptualismo irónico de Piero manzoni hubiera triunfado. 

 No hace falta selectividad para Bellas Artes. Pero si un examen de ingreso...

Precisamente no puedes aplicar la lógica a las artes. :Rules:

----------


## Iban

Jajajajaja... Pero qué tramposo eres... La lógica es una herramienta que tú usas todos los días para tu vida cotidiana. Absolutamente para todo.

Y yo aquí la mencionaba para que nadie hiciese "el trile" que querías hacerme tú: concluir que quien no tiene selectividad, no tiene cultura. No la relacionaba ni con la magia, ni con su aprendizaje.

Y de Manzoni mejor no hablamos, porque... telita.

----------


## eidanyoson

Si, si, pero tengo parte de razón (y los magos somos tramposos por naturaleza, eso te pasa por mantener una conversación lógica con un intento de uno).

 Por cierto, bienvenido por 4 o 5 vez. (Te tendría que hacer una prueba de acceso a ti para entrar cada vez que te vas).

----------


## JL.GZ

Obviamente yo hablo desde mi punto de vista y te aseguro que no me estoy riendo de nadie.

No me gusta entre otros factores por lo siguiente:

a) No veo un plan de reciclaje o integración, o por lo menos no lo leí o encontré, a la gente ya inmersa en el mundillo.

b) Según lo que entiendo por el programa temático, quizás lo entienda mal, "Los contenidos incluyen todas las ramas teóricas y prácticas de la magia ilusionista" 

"Para la obtención del Titulo Universitario de Ilusionismo es necesario:" (entre otros)

"La realización de un trimestre final del programa dedicado a especializaciones." 

Para mi y repito para mi...las especializaciones deberían producirse antes..."Aprendiz de mucho, maestro de nada...". Y con esto no estoy menospreciando el conocimiento. Sólo digo que YO lo dividiría por lo menos en close up y salon y escenario, no digo que ambas no se puedan tratar las otras, pero por lo menos que el alumno pueda centrarse...

c) Tampoco veo una especialización o nada relacionado con la creación o estudio de gimmicks o artilugios mágicos, que yo entienda no sólo los que ejecutan, práctican el ilusionismo.

d) Por ejemplo, vuelvo a hablar en lo que a mis gustos afecta. En lo referente a artes afines a la magia no se incluyen las nuevas tendencias y en éste caso hablo del XCM, creo que a los que les gustan las cartas, o por lo menos a mi, puede resultarles más interesante que el faquirismo (desde el total respeto). Si no me equivoco De'vo fue invitado al EMC de hace unos años, por lo tanto entiendo que alguién más que yo lo ve como un arte afín a la magia.

Bueno y supongo que podría decir más cosas, y sin duda muchísimas buenas también.


Y si, un título te convertiría en mago, a efectos de la administración por lo menos.

Siento discrepar pero Leonardo si podría diseñar puentes castillos etc, y tu y yo..., obviamente nos tendríamos que ceñir a las leyes y estandares actuales, simplemente tendrías que buscar un aquitecto que te lo firme.
De hecho se hace (no con puentes y castillos) pero hay mucha gente que busca alumnos en el último año de carrera, les paga un tanto, les firman el proyecto y listo. A día de hoy con dinero, cualquier extravagancia es posible...

Espero que no lo consideres un ataque, si no un intercambio amistoso de opiniones.

Conclusión, yo no me opongo al proyecto, para mi cada uno es muy libre de hacer y pensar lo que quiera, faltaría más. Sólo doy mis motivos (acertados o no) por el que yo no pagaría por él. 

Saludos.

----------


## Iban

¿Qué ataque? Qué va, hombre.

Discrepo en lo de Leonardo (quien firma es el responsable legal del proyecto, no quien lo pasa a Autocad), pero es hablar de nimiedades.

Sobre el hilo, lo de un temario generalista, y que se toque un poco todo, a mí no me parece mal... Primero, porque si no pruebas, no sabes qué es lo que realmente te puede gustar. Segundo, porque ser un experto en una cosa no tiene porqué ser sinónimo de ser un ignorante en otra. Y, tercero, porque si bien seis meses son poco para especializarse, nadie dice que de ahí se salga siendo un mago ya hecho. Al igual que de las universidades, de donde sales con las capacidades desarrolladas para hacer un trabajo, que no es lo mismo que decir que sales sabiendo hacer ese trabajo.

Es el principio del camino, no el final. ¿Verías bien si, después de los tres años, se dieran másteres de especialización?

(Que conste que yo, con estos señores, no tengo nada que ver. Por no saber, no sé ni dónde está Valladolid... capital de Canadá, ¿verdad?).

Lo de la fabricaciñon de gimmicks... bah, para eso están los ingenieros, los inventores, los chispas y los chiflados. Electrónica, mecánica, informática, química... Hay que saber demasiadas cosas y en demasiada profundad. Creo que en ese caso es mejor saber lo que quieres, y saber a quién pedírselo. El cómo lo haga, mientras le pagues...

Y de la manipulación extrema, pues sí tiene grandes seguidores y grandes detractores. No sé qué decirte, igual en la parte de cartomagia lo tienen contemplado, como parte de un todo en vez de como disciplina independiente... No lo sé, me lo estoy inventando.

Y yo tampoco pagaría, pero es que yo no aspiro a ser mago...


P.D.: Eidan, la prueba ya me la he auto-impuesto yo, llevo un tiempo preparando unas especie de Wild Card. No termina de salirme fina (charla complicada), pero va avanzando. Será mi solicitud de acceso.

----------


## Coloclom

pues ya veremos si te queremos con nosotros...

----------


## Iban

Eso no me lo dices a la salida.

----------


## JL.GZ

A ver yo lo de saber de todo no es que lo vea mal, si lo veo bien y positivo. Pero lo que si tengo muy claro son mis gustos y prioridades y por poner un ejemplo no me apetece practicar con aros, ni comprarlos y por supuesto menos que me examinen. Además que soy mas feliz siendo ignorante de muchos secretos, y poder seguir disfrutandolos cuando los veo. Lo que digo, es que los estandares en el aprendizaje muchas veces son mas contraproducentes que productivos, yo me decanto más por una educación más personalizada y libre, donde se potencien los gustos del alumno, para mi estudiar y aprender cosas por obligación sólo porque te lo imponen...no va conmigo y ya no hablo de la magia si no de la enseñanza en general...pero bueno quizás este tema mejor hablarlo con wert...xD

Si claro que vería bien los másteres, supongo que si tiene éxito el proyecto, es un siguiente paso a dar sin duda.

Decía fabricación (pero bueno podemos dejar la fabricación a un lado) y estudio de lo que existe en el mercado por lo menos (conocimiento, "porque si no pruebas, no sabes qué es lo que realmente te puede gustar" y si no sabes que existe lo mismo), que a lo mejor ya esta contemplado...

Bueno y no me extiendo más, uno por la hora y otro porque el planning ya está realizado, sólo queda esperar y los que se animen a realizar el curso, nos den más información y opininiones.

Salduos.

----------


## Juliopikas

Gracias a todos. Desde ahora lo tengo mas claro: No contrataré, para celebraciones familiares, a ningún restaurante cuyo equipo de cocina, no haya pasado por la Universidad. Ni me calzaré unos zapatos, cuyos maestros zapateros, no hayan pasado por la Universidad. Ni contrataré, a ningún técnico de sonido, que no me acredite que tiene un titulo Universitario. Ni compraré muebles a quien no me acredite que han sido fabricados por un titulado universitario. Ni comeré jamón ibérico, si no adjuntan el titulo universitario del maestro chacinero. Ni contrataré, a ningún pintor, que no me acredite su titulación universitaria. Ni dejaré que me repare el coche un mecánico que no acredite haber hecho un curso universitario. Etcétera, etcétera, etcétera.
Ufffffff. ¡Me he equivocado! Entonces no puedo vivir.
Saludos cordiales

----------


## Alonso76

Saludos!

Una duda. ¿Pueden dar clases en la Universidad profesores sin estudios superiores?.

----------


## alvarovilla

Te has salido del tiesto juliopikas, de hecho iban dice lo contrario. Hay trabajos que requieren cualificacion academica y otros que requieren de un trabajo personal o unos conocimientos que se adquieren con la experiencia. 
Respecto a lo de estudiar cosas que no te gustan...pues como en todas las carreras hay asignaturas que tu dices esto para que? Si no es lo que voy a hacer...pero te dan conocimientos y perspectiva y quien sabe si no son aplicables a cosas que si te gustan. El estudio de magia con aros a lo mejor puede servir para desarrollar una expredion corporal que es aplicable a cuando usas las cartas, o suavidad o que se yo...
Los grandes maestros de la cartomagia tambien han tocado otras disciplinas.
Veo positivo esto de la universidad y eso que dicen de difundir secretos a profanos... No creo que ningun truquero pague una matricula de ese calibre ni aguante tantas horas de estudio de magia en la que los estupendos profesores del curso haran himcapie en todos los aspectos de la teoria. Un saludo!
Pd: perdon por la ortografia, escribo desde el movil.

----------


## renard

Juliopikas yo ire mas lejos no comprare ningun jamon si no me certifican quel cerdo alla pasado por una universidad jaja .No en serio porque tanta polémica yo lo veo positivo o no os quejais siempre de la gente que aprende por youtu o que aprenden mal ,tampoco os parece bien que aprendan con gente profesional, nada os parece bien o que? A mi me parece buena idea es una buena forma de aprender un poco cara si pero no es una mala idea.Y tranquilos el dueño del garito os contratara por vuestra magia no por vuestra titulacion.

----------


## JL.GZ

Quizás si, quizás no...solo era un ejemplo, a lo que me refería es que mis recursos y mi tiempo no son ilimitados.

Pienso que todos (quizás por situación geográfica no) los que por aquí pululamos podríamos ser alumnos potenciales del curso. Por lo tanto expresar nuestras críticas u opiniones, a favor o en contra y cuantas más mejor, puede ayudar a los organizadores a cambios en un sentido o en otro.

Saludos.

----------


## alvarovilla

> Quizás si, quizás no...solo era un ejemplo, a lo que me refería es que mis recursos y mi tiempo no son ilimitados.
> 
> Pienso que todos (quizás por situación geográfica no) los que por aquí pululamos podríamos ser alumnos potenciales del curso. Por lo tanto expresar nuestras críticas u opiniones, a favor o en contra y cuantas más mejor, puede ayudar a los organizadores a cambios en un sentido o en otro.
> 
> Saludos.


Totalmente de acuerdo.

----------


## Iban

> Saludos!
> 
> Una duda. ¿Pueden dar clases en la Universidad profesores sin estudios superiores?.


En una privada, sí; en una pública, no. En una pública, para ser profesor con plaza, tienes que tener el doctorado. Sin él, sólo puedes ser profesor adjunto.

----------


## Iban

> Quizás si, quizás no...solo era un ejemplo, a lo que me refería es que mis recursos y mi tiempo no son ilimitados.
> 
> Pienso que todos (quizás por situación geográfica no) los que por aquí pululamos podríamos ser alumnos potenciales del curso. Por lo tanto expresar nuestras críticas u opiniones, a favor o en contra y cuantas más mejor, puede ayudar a los organizadores a cambios en un sentido o en otro.
> 
> Saludos.


Mira que a mí me parece una iniciativa excelente, aunque yo no me matricularía ni aunque estuviera en la acera de enfrente. Yo no quiero ser mago profesional. 

Pero si en los primeros casos de mi vida pre-profesional, lo hubiera tenido claro, y la "universidad" (pongo las comillas para diferenciarla de aquellas homologadas por el Ministerio de Educación) hubiera estado madura y con reputación, me habría apuntado sin dudarlo si hubiera querido dedicar mi vida a la magia.

Ahora está dando sus primeros pasos, y serán dubitativos, y algunos puede que equivocados. Pero si consigue sobrevivir los recelos de los primeros... digamos... ocho años, acabará convirtiéndose en una institución de referencia dentro de la magia española. Y lo único que necesita para ello es: alumnos.

----------


## Juliopikas

Alvarovilla: Yo respeto tu opinión y, al contrario que tu, si que la acepto. De las discusiones salen las grandes decisiones.
Es mas... estoy seguro de que nos contarás que tal marcha el curso porque... Supongo que no estarías "echando los restos" si no fuera por que piensas matricularte.
Saludos cordiales

----------


## Iban

Bueeeno... Venga esos puñales, a ver si le vais a dar a alguien sin querer.

No todo es blanco o negro. Ni apoyar una idea tiene que significar suscribirla, ni tampoco el criticarla es sinónimo de denostarla.

Deseemos el mejor de los futuros a la Universidad Mágica, y sigamos con nuestras vidas.

----------


## alvarovilla

No creo que haya faltado al respeto, si asi lo sientes perdona.

----------


## Juliopikas

No Alvaro. No tienes que pedir disculpas por nada. Somos compañeros y debatimos
Lo que yo expresaba, coincidía con la opinión de Iban. Yo ponía ejemplos de profesiones que, aunque pasen por la Universidad, no mejoran su calidad de ejecución. Pueden tener un lenguaje mas técnico pero no favorecerá su habilidad manual.
Conocemos a miles de chavales que sus padres les costean campus de verano de fútbol y eso no les proporciona una habilidad que les haga ser futbolistas. Sin embargo, hay otros que solo juegan con amigos y llegan a ser grandes "peloteros" ¡Es habilidad!
Si me lo permitís: La magia tiene mucho en común con el deporte. Todos podemos ejecutar efectos pero eso no nos hace magos. El mago, en mi opinión, vive mago. Tiene su mente ocupada con magia. Viste como mago. Piensa como mago. Habla como mago. Disfruta de lo mágico...
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## alvarovilla

Estoy de acuerdo con eso. Todos conocemos profesores malos, abogados malos, futbolistas malos y mecanicos malos. La universidad no garantiza que alguien sea bueno en su profesion, pero garantiza que la persona que obtiene un "titulo" ha invertido gran tiempo en el estudio y conocimiento de las materias que se imparten, que seas bueno o no dependera de tu talento natural, del esfuerzo que pongas en tu trabajo y de otra cosas. Por eso alguien que haga este curso no tiene porque ser un buen mago, pero desde luego adquirira unos conocimientos que de forma autodidacta cuesta mucho aprender. Ademas que los profesores sean los que son tambien es una garantia de que las cosas estaran bien hechas, pues su trabajo y conocimientos estan presente en cada uno de sus juegos y presentaciones y todos sabemos que son de una altisima calidad. Un saludo!

----------


## Iban

Ojo aquí: ser un excelente mago no es sinónimo de ser un excelente profesor.

----------


## alvarovilla

Claro que no, pero muchos son o han sido profesores en la escuela de Ana y por lo que sé los resultados son muy buenos.

----------


## wallace

Muy buenas, voy a dar mi opinión al respecto. 

Veo que hay discrepancia de opiniones y no entiendo por qué se critica con tanta vehemencia en algunos casos sin saber como va a ser en la práctica, ya que por lo que he entendido es la primera edición. En mi opinión es una vía más de aprendizaje, no sabemos si más o menos válida que las existentes, ya que aun no hay datos para contrastar. Si está bien gestionado creo que puede ser una opción muy interesante, pero mal llevado puede ser un fracaso. Por los nombres de los profesores, entiendo que debemos presuponerle cierta profesionalidad.

He visto alguna opinión que dice que este no es el camino para aprender magia, pero sin embargo siempre he leido muy buenas opiniones acerca de la Escuela de Tamariz ¿Qué diferencia hay entre un caso y otro? Pregunto desde el desconocimiento, porque no he asistido ni a uno ni a otro, pero lo veo muy similar. Un programa de estudios, en un caso impartido por una academia privada que tiene el respaldo de un genio como Juan, y en otro de una Universidad Oficial pero dirigido e impartido por magos de renombre.

Personalmente creo, que cuantas más vías haya disponibles para el aprendizaje, mucho mejor. Unas resultarán válidas, otras no, otras se podrán combinar... pero nunca sobra nada, al igual que en la naturaleza la selección natural se encargará de que sobrevivan las buenas y desaparezcan las no tan buenas.

Un saludo

----------


## Ricardo_As de picas

Hola a to@s. Me entere de la noticia hace unos días y estuve indagando un poco en la página web. Os la dejo por si queréis mirarla.

http://www.rcumariacristina.com/ofer...ncesalo-ciuro/ 

En cuanto a los criterios de selección, no solo puedes acceder con la Selectividad aprobada, que en este caso conseguirías un título universitario, sino que también puede acceder cualquiera, obteniendo en este caso un certificado superior de ilusionismo.

También en la misma web, han subido un documento con los contenidos de los 3 años, divididos en nueve trimestres y el calendario para este primer año.

Veremos si tiene futuro este proyecto con el paso de los años. Yo les deseo muchísima suerte, se trata de un proyecto pionero, que según mi opinión, es una gran forma de aprender no solo las distintas ramas de la magia, sino también como confeccionar tu personaje, como moverte en el escenario, como iluminar el escenario, aspectos son fundamentales, y que todos aquellos que se dediquen a ello deberían saber.

Un saludo.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo todavia tengo que ver un sistema o escuela que de buenos resultados para creerme este tema de la "universidad".

----------


## elmoronta

Yo lo que no sé si con esto de que te den título, los que no vayamos vamos a quedar como menos valorados o qué.

----------


## frechi

> Re: Universidad Mágica. Creo que puede ser muy interesante.
> Yo lo que no sé si con esto de que te den título, los que no vayamos vamos a quedar como menos valorados o qué.


Lo dudo mucho. Lo único que veo con todo esto es una forma de sacar dinero enseñando a diestro y siniestro los secretos de la magia. Me ofendería muchísimo que den preferencia a personas con "títulos" de este tipo a otras personas que llevan tiempo preparándose en este arte. Muchas veces caigo en la tentación de comparar a la magia con la pintura o la música, en esos terrenos no hace falta un título ya que puedes exponer tus cuadros u obras musicales en cualquier lado oportuno sin que tengas que presentar un título, diploma o similar como permiso o algo así...

De todas formas sólo el tiempo nos dirá que tal va ese proyecto...

----------


## Jeff

Creo que se genera un sentimiento equivocado hacia este gran proyecto que es para el bien de las artes magicas.

Aqui un enlace a una entrevista en la radio a Fernando Arribas. Espero se aclare un poco algunas dudas equivocas.

Darle al audio para escucharla.

La magia da el salto a la universidad de la mano del mago Fernando Arribas - RTVE.es

Saludos.

----------

